# Problem Programing Hairball



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

My computer is:

acer Aspire one
Intel Atom N450

I have downloaded:

LogMeTT
Tera Term

Connection:

Serial:

Com4 Radioshack USB to Serial Cable using plug that came with Zilla

Settings:

Port: COM4
Baud rate: 9600
Data: 8 bit
Parity: none
Stop: 1 bit
Flow control: none
________________________________________________

Cannot figure out what is wrong?


----------



## petenyma (Apr 2, 2008)

You should check that you are displaying the correct output format. 

I use Zillaconfig - it makes setup very simple and gives you some usefull gauges. http://www.casadelgato.com/ZillaConfig.html


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you, I will take a look. I do want to fix my current problem first. 



petenyma said:


> You should check that you are displaying the correct output format.
> 
> I use Zillaconfig - it makes setup very simple and gives you some usefull gauges. http://www.casadelgato.com/ZillaConfig.html


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I am racking my brain trying to figure what the heck is wrong. I have changed the USB/Serial Portable Adapter to a Staples Brand, and it is compatible with Windows 7. Still when I add power to the hairball, jibberish???? Is the Data wire from the adapter the Hairball proprietary? The wire I am using has six wires in it, but was from the phone section Radio Shack.  Help!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

your baud rate is wrong. Plain and simple.

Are you setting it through Tera Term? or within the hardware configuration? 

I had problems with that before, where the hardware configuration was overiding the software, and I've had the opposite. Make sure they're both set to the right baud.


----------



## DJBecker (Nov 3, 2010)

I agree that the problem is the baud rate.

The good news is that you only get garbage like that (odd characters) when everything else is hooked up correctly. Fix the baud rate mismatch and you should be set.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I thank you all for your input, is was the wire to the hairball. When I purchased my Zillas used I never received the series wire the connects into the hairball (looks like a 6 wire phone plug). I went to Radio Shack to purchase a wire that would fit, they gave me the wrong wire. It had six wire and fit snug, but it was wired wrong for my needs. I found a data connections store in CT that supplied me with the correct wire. All fixed! 

I was told by a friend in the EV business, I earned my geek merit badge now for shopping at Radio Shack, Staples and a specialty store.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

no, you still need to go to an electronics surplus place and not have to ask what that "thing" is. They have upgraded the merit badge, you have last years book.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks! LMFAO. 



piotrsko said:


> no, you still need to go to an electronics surplus place and not have to ask what that "thing" is. They have upgraded the merit badge, you have last years book.


----------

